# New Bike - Narrow down the choice?



## Gary D (24 Jan 2008)

I have also posted this on the "other" forum to gauge the response  

Any advice or guidance appreciated, particularly from owners of said machines, to narrow down my options please... 

Currently riding a Specialized Tricross. I have decided to go for a "proper" road bike in the next couple of months. 

I have decided I would like a full carbon frame - for no other reason than I want a full carbon frame. I also want/need a triple chainset. 
Other than that, the criteria I am using is that I want a bike that is comfortable for longer rides and sportives in the future. I will never race, so an "ars@ in the air" super stiff race bike is not needed. The most I will ever do is my club time trials. 
I have only been cycling for about a year and am still trying to improve fitness and performance and also lose weight. 

My budget is around £1,300. 

The bikes I am initially looking at are: 

Specialized Roubaix Elite 
Giant SCR C4 
Trek Madone 4.5 
Lemond Versailles 
Orbea Onix Bira 
Cannondale Synapse Carbon 105 
Bianchi C2C 928 

All fall within budget and are similarly equipped. 

Other outside possibilities are: 
Willier Mortirolo 
Litespeed Ardennes (which I have been offered at £1500 with 105 groupset). 

I would like to narrow it down to 2, or maybe 3, and then go and test ride. 

Opinions or advice please?? 

Thanks, 
Gary.


----------



## Tynan (24 Jan 2008)

I'm just about to buy a tricross, a brief good and bad review would be much appreciated, and by any chance might it be for sale if it's a 58cm?

can't help on the rest, a tricross is the bestest most expensive bike I've ever considered


----------



## walker (24 Jan 2008)

The trek, Orbea, and Specialized are great bikes, Although I think the giant and Specialized are Sportive specific (Although don't take my word for that on the giant) Have you thought about the specialized Tarmac rather than the Roubaix? 

Mortirolo is a superb bike, very beutiful bike too.

For less money you could get a Planet x, and spend the rest on upgrades etc?


----------



## Aperitif (24 Jan 2008)

I expect you have read this then Gary...
http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/category/frames/road/product/r3-carbon-red-with-sl-fork-frame-19790
... these bikes seem to get great reviews. The SLC SL similarly praised (Though miles away in £s )

I like Cervelo and I might even own one...one day


----------



## Gary D (24 Jan 2008)

Tynan said:


> I'm just about to buy a tricross, a brief good and bad review would be much appreciated, and by any chance might it be for sale if it's a 58cm?
> 
> can't help on the rest, a tricross is the bestest most expensive bike I've ever considered



Tynan,
Possibly for sale and it is a 58cm - but not just yet. I might even keep it though.
I bought mine very impulsively on Ebay after a couple of glasses of wine   before I actually realised what I needed. It effectively became my first roadbike (from a hybrid). First thing I did was convert it to a triple chainset (it is the older 2006 model which came with a compact chainset and the gloss black paint). It's never actually been off road at all! With 20:20 hindsight I should have bought a road bike straight away.

Don't get me wrong, it is a very capable road bike and very comfy. If I was a commuter, then I would definitely keep it and use it. It will take full guards and a rack which is useful. On my model I always had the feeling that the new price of £700 wasn't very good value for an 8-speed Sora equipped bike. However, the new 2007/8 models are 9-speed Tiagra and already have a triple chainset which for me would have been considerably better.

In conclusion - Yes, I would recommend one 

Hope this helps.

Gary.


----------



## Gary D (24 Jan 2008)

walker said:


> The trek, Orbea, and Specialized are great bikes, Although I think the giant and Specialized are Sportive specific (Although don't take my word for that on the giant) Have you thought about the specialized Tarmac rather than the Roubaix?
> 
> Mortirolo is a superb bike, very beutiful bike too.
> 
> For less money you could get a Planet x, and spend the rest on upgrades etc?



Walker,
I thought the Tarmac was the stiffer, performance orientated sister to the Roubaix?

I also considered the Planet X and the Focus Cayo - both of which offer exceptionally good value for money. However, I would like to buy through an LBS so I can test ride, get fitted properly and make minor changes to stems etc. if necessary. A couple who I have already talked to have also said I could upgrade wheels on a "stock bike" by paying just the difference. These things just give me more of a comfort factor when I am parting with that sort of money.

Thanks,
Gary.


----------



## walker (25 Jan 2008)

Gary D said:


> Walker,
> I thought the Tarmac was the stiffer, performance orientated sister to the Roubaix?
> Gary.



Yes Gary your right, I didn't read your original post properly. 

Wiggle do a try before you buy scheme on all the focus bikes


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Jan 2008)

Never ridden one, but my LBS had a customer's Bianchi C2C 928 in when I was ordering my more modest new bike. Absolutely gorgeous looking bike, the sort to make you consider adding to the overdraft, without a doubt.


----------



## simonali (25 Jan 2008)

Gary D said:


> Other outside possibilities are:
> Willier Mortirolo
> Litespeed Ardennes (which I have been offered at £1500 with 105 groupset).



Wilier here at a cheapish price (maybe?)

http://www.stonehengecycles.com/


----------



## Tynan (25 Jan 2008)

thanks for that Gary, I'd forgotten the changes for the new models


----------



## dbg (25 Jan 2008)

Wouldn't touch a litespeed with a bargepole, too many stories of cracking frames and appalling customer service. Have you considered the Focus range on Wiggle, pretty unbeatable vfm, unless you're a badge snob.....


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2008)

When I got a road bike last year I opted for a 928 Bianchi, its great, the main copetitor for me was the Spesh Roubaix. My reasons were I felt the Bianchi was a bit more less common than the spesh, when I tried it, it was a gret fit (mind you I never went as far as trying the Spesh) and the lbs that stocked Bianchi seemed to have more time and gave me bettter service.


----------



## Gary D (25 Jan 2008)

HLaB,
Yeah, the list is starting to get narrowed!

Went to look at a 928 C2C today and it was a cracking look bike.  
The Bianchi is now probably top of my list!

How comfy is it for long rides? What level of fitness are you?

Although they don't actually bring the 105 triple in to the UK, the shop said they will swap it over.
Looks like a lot of bike for the money - certainly appears better than the others I am considering.

Have excluded the Giant now because, as someone else on another thread mentioned, it is ugly.  

Thanks,
Gary.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jan 2008)

Gary D,

I'm a reasonably fit recreational club/ commuter cyclist. My rides tend to be 60-80miles and I'm found it really comfortable for this. I'm itching for the summer and taking it for longer rides .

PS there was a quite good review in C+ recently.


----------



## Gerry Attrick (25 Jan 2008)

Gary, I'm a bit biased really as I ride one, but test ride a Cannondale Synapse SL Carbon. I've got a 2007 model which is still available at Evans and elsehere. Evans are doing the 105 version for £1199 with the option of a triple. I think the bike is superb for long distance comfort, but it is stiff as hell when pressing on. Handling is sharp, but well within limits. The only minor issue I have is with the wheels...Mavic Aksiums, but easily upgradable later.


----------



## Gary D (13 Mar 2008)

Apologies for bouncing this again but I thought I would report back.........

Decision made     

I have ordered the Bianchi 928 C2C with 105 triple (heresy I know ) in Celeste.

I test rode the Roubaix, Madone 4.5 and the 928. Not a great deal to choose between them that I could tell. Although I have to say I was not overly impressed with the Roubaix at all, even though I expected to be, but can't explain exactly why?? The Trek certainly felt faster.

However, amongst one of the things that influenced my decision was that when I went to ride the 928, I forgot my padded shorts and thought "Oooh this might hurt a bit" but I was really pleasantly surprised. It was so incredibly comfortable on the couple of laps round the block. It also had the "wow" factor for me - which the others didn't quite have.

Still waiting for a confirmed delivery date but I can't wait now  

The LBS has been fantastic as well, and nothing has been too much trouble for them.

Will let you know how the first ride goes.

Gary.


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2008)

My Bianchi 928 C2C veloce, is great, its comfortable and fast, I'm sure you'll enjoy yours when it comes.


----------



## Tynan (13 Mar 2008)

saw a bianchi at the light once, I'm not a road bike perv but it did look very nice indeed, the colour is very nice


----------



## buggi (14 Mar 2008)

if you want comfort go for the roubaix. i sat on one at the bike show and it is a really comfy riding position. i never actually rode it, but i knew straight away it would be a comfy riding position. they are made specifically for long rides (designed for the paris roubaix and them cobbles!) and gezza reckons they are really fast too (see his F@@@ me !!! thread in cafe)


----------

